# Imanisihi Tamago 4000x Underrated awesomeness? Thoughts?



## CPD (May 8, 2015)

Courtesy of Dave's generous give-away a few weeks back, I've had the chance to try out his Tamago 4000 splash and go stone. I'm still in the process of figuring out how, and when, to use it in my sharpening processes but I've been incredibly impressed with it in my use so far. 

Typically, I'll stay away from reviewing or commenting on stones and sharpening. I'll throw my two cents in in the shop forums, and leave stones and sharpening to the many here with far far greater knowledge and experience on the subjects than me... but this stone seems like an under appreciated (almost unknown) gem. wanted to share my thoughts and see what others think of it as well. It seems worthy of it's own sharpening thread. I'm curious what others think of it.

So far, I've tested it a handful of steels: a heiji semi stainless, blue #2 kurouchi single bevel, a shig kitaeji single bevel , a forgecraft old dirty carbon, and a pair of 1800's joseph rodgers sheffield straight razors. These days, I occasionally cook in a pro environment, but most of my use is in a home environment ...so I don't need to hit the stones too often for a full sharpening. Touch up is more frequent. So far I've used it on some of these just for touch up and others in my full sharpening process.

The edge I prefer (and stone sequence, I'll use) varies by knife. In most cases, though, normally, I'd have jumped from a 1000 grit stone to a Rika at 5000..and then gone on from there in different directions. For my use, the idea of having a 4000 grit stone in between seemed unnecessary. This stone does, however, seem to add to the edge feel when used in between the two.

The stone has an interesting smell to it that I didn't expect. It's smooth, not very muddy, pretty fast cutting. It's pleasant to use. Splash and go makes it convenient and it's a very affordable stone as well. 

Where I've been most impressed with is this stones' benefit for quick touch up. Dave mentioned as much in his initial description, and while the opinion of an amateur next to that of a pro is unnecessary, i couldn't agree more. A knife finished on a Kitayama 8000, and then stropped on horse hide that was starting to lose its bite a bit .... came back to life and felt just right after a little light effort on this Tamago stone. On the forgecraft, I stopped at the Tamagago and stropped. It's cutting better than ever. On a straight razor sequence even though early in the full process, - viewed under a loupe - and tested in use, there was a noticeable benefit to adding the stone in. Not only was less effort needed on higher grit stones thanks to the polish this provided, but the edge seemed smoother and more comfortable in use.

This stone hasn't had much reference in the forums that I could find other than a few mentions and Dave's own description of it when he first offered it. curious.....anyone else tried it? Thoughts? How are others putting this into their mix? My use of the stone so far is too limited to have a fully formed opinion but based on what i've tried I'm really impressed.


----------



## CPD (May 8, 2015)

Here's the link to the stone if anyone curious but unfamiliar: http://www.japaneseknifesharpenings...ago-4000x-4k-sharpening-stone-p/imantam4k.htm


----------



## labor of love (May 8, 2015)

Thanks for the review. This is the first time Ive read a users experience with the stone.


----------



## Matus (May 8, 2015)

Thanks for the information - very interesting indeed.


----------



## psfred (May 9, 2015)

Bought one, along with a Suehiro Rika, after I read this thread. Not that I need any more stones, but they are both interesting.

Might be a good final stone for soft stainless knives too.

Peter


----------

